# استفسارات عن بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس



## muslem_salafi (4 مارس 2006)

*استفسارات عن بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس*

أيها القارىء الكريم : نشرت هذا المقال في منتدي حوار الاديان فتم حذفه وقيل لي اكتبه في القسم الخاص في شبهات حول النصاري وها انا اكتبه باحثا عن رد شافي ولو سمحتم من الزملاء النصاري لا اريد سوي ردود بها ادلة فانا قد اتيت بالادلة هدانا الله واياكم الي الصراط المستقيم من المعلوم أنالنصارىوعلى الأخص الأرثوذكس منهميؤمنون بأن المسيح هو اللهويؤمنون بأن العهد القديم هو كلام الله . .
سؤال عن امر القتل في الكتاب المقدس
نسب كاتب سفر حزقيال [ 9 : 5 ] للرب قوله : 
(( اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَقْرَبُوا مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ، وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ َقْدِسِي. فَابْتَدَأُوا يُهْلِكُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَالشُّيُوخَ الْمَوْجُودِينَ أَمَامَ الْهَيْكَلِ. 7وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: نَجِّسُوا الْهَيْكَلَ وَامْلَأُوا سَاحَاتِهِ بِالْقَتْلَى، ثُمَّ اخْرُجُوا». فَانْدَفَعُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَشَرَعُوا يَقْتُلُون )) 
وهل تعلم عزيزي القارىء انالكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد على وجه الأرض الذي يأمر بقتل الأطفال؟
وجاء في سفر العدد [ 31 : 1 ] : 
((وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: انْتَقِمْ مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَعْدَهَا تَمُوتُ وَتَنْضَمُّ إِلَى قَوْمِكَ». 3فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: جَهِّزُوا مِنْكُمْ رِجَالاً مُجَنَّدِينَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَالانْتِقَامِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْهُمْ. . . . فَحَارَبُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ؛ 8وَقَتَلُوا مَعَهُمْ مُلُوكَهُمُ الْخَمْسَةَ: أَوِيَ وَرَاقِمَ وَصُورَ وَحُورَ وَرَابِعَ، كَمَا قَتَلُوا بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَعُورَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 9وَأَسَرَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ نِسَاءَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَأَطْفَالَهُمْ، وَغَنِمُوا جَمِيعَ بَهَائِمِهِمْ وَمَوَاشِيهِمْ وَسَائِرَ أَمْلاَكِهِمْ، وَأَحْرَقُوا مُدُنَهُمْ كُلَّهَا بِمَسَاكِنِهَا وَحُصُونِهَا، 11وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالأَسْلاَبِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، . . . . فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارُ وَكُلُّ قَادَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاِسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمُخَيَّمِ، 14فَأَبْدَى مُوسَى سَخَطَهُ عَلَى قَادَةِ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الأُلُوفِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْمِئَاتِ الْقَادِمِينَ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ، 15وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لِمَاذَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ؟ إِنَّهُنَّ بِاتِّبَاعِهِنَّ نَصِيحَةَ بَلْعَامَ أَغْوَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِعِبَادَةِ فَغُورَ، وَكُنَّ سَبَبَ خِيَانَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، فَتَفَشَّى الْوَبَأُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. 17فَالآنَاقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً،18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً.)) 
ولا ندري كيف سيعرف المقاتلين العذراء من غيرها كي يستبقوها كما يطلب النص ؟!!!
وجاء في سفر يشوع [ 6 : 16 ] : 
(( قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّغَنَائِمِالْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ.)) 
وفي سفر إشعيا [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : 
(( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم )) 
وفي المزمور 137 : 9 يقول الرب : (( طوبي لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة )) 
سؤال عن شق بطون الحوامل:
سفر هوشع [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : 
(( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم، والحوامل تشق ))


----------



## muslem_salafi (4 مارس 2006)

*بقية الموضوع*

سؤال عن السلب
جاء في سفر التثنية [ 20 : 10 ] قول الرب : 
(( حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح. فان اجابتك الى الصلح وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك. وان لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها. واذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف. واما النساء والاطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتهافتغتنمهالنفسك وتأكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك. 15 هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جدا التي ليست من مدن هؤلاء الامم هنا.)) 
سؤال عن ان الله نار اكلة
قال بولس في رسالته إلى العبرانيين [ 12 : 29 ] : (( لأن إلهنا ناراً آكلة )) . 
سؤال عن ان الله اله نقمات
جاء في مزمور [ 94 : 1 ] : 
(( يا إله النقمات : يا رب . يا إله النقمات . )) 
سؤال عن نهب اموال المصريين
نهب اموال المصريين الخروج 3
يقول الرب لموسى : 
(( . . . تدخلأَنْتَ وَشُيُوخُ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَمَامَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ وَتَقُولُ لَهُ: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ قَدْ تَفَقَّدَنَا، فَدَعْنَا نَمْضِيمَسِيرَةَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَنُقَدِّمُ ذَبَائِحَ لِلرَّبِّإِلَهِنَا. 19وَلَكِنَّنِيعَالِمٌ أَنَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ لَنْ يُطْلِقَكُمْ مَا لَمْ تُرْغِمْهُ يَدٌقَوِيَّةٌ. 20فَأَمُدُّيَدِي وأَضْرِبُ مِصْرَ بِجَمِيعِ وَيْلاَتِي الَّتِي أَصْنَعُهَا فِيهَا، وَبَعْدَذَلِكَ يُطْلِقُكُمْ. 21وَأَجْعَلُهَذَا الشَّعْبَ يَحْظَى بِرِضَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، فَلاَ تَخْرُجُونَ فَارِغِينَحِينَ تَمْضُونَ، بَلْ تَطْلُبُ كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ جَارَتِهَا أَوْ نَزِيلَةِبَيْتِهَا جَوَاهِرَ فِضَّةٍ وَذَهَبٍ وَثِيَاباً تُلْبِسُونَهَا بَنِيكُمْوَبَنَاتِكُمْفَتَغْنَمُونَذَلِكَ مِنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ.))
وفيالخروج 12
34 فَصَرَّالشَّعْبُ فِي ثِيَابِهِمْ مَعَاجِنَهُمْ وَعَجِينَهُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْتَمِرَ،وَحَمَلُوهَا عَلَى أَكْتَافِهِمْ،35 وَطَلَبُوا مِنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ آنِيَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَذَهَباً وَثِيَاباًبِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. 36وَجَعَلَالرَّبُّ الشَّعْبَ يَحْظَى بِرِضَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، فَأَعْطَوْهُمْ كُلَّ مَاطَلَبُوهُ، فَغَنِمُوا مِنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ.
سؤال عن امر حرب
جاء في سفر التثنية [ 20 : 16 ] : 
(( أما مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّةً، بَلْ دَمِّرُوهَا عَنْ بِكْرَةِ أَبِيهَا، كَمُدُنِ الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ )) 
نعم هكذا ... حرب إبادة كاملة ومحارق تتصاغر أمامها ما يقال أن هتلر فعله باليهود . . . 

وتتكرر أوامر الرب بالقيامبالمذابح والمجازر في كتاب النصارى المقدس حيث جاء في سفر صموئيل الأول [ 15 : 3 ] ما يلي :
((وَقَالَصَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ لأُنَصِّبَكَ مَلِكاًعَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَاسْمَعِ الآنَ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ. هَذَا مَا يَقُولُهُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ:إِنِّي مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ أُعَاقِبَ عَمَالِيقَ جَزَاءَ مَا ارْتَكَبَهُ فِي حَقِّالإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ حِينَ تَصَدَّى لَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِهِمْمِنْ مِصْرَ. 3فَاذْهَبِ الآنَ وَهَاجِمْ عَمَالِيقَوَاقْضِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَالَهُ. لاَ تَعْفُ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْهُمْجَمِيعاً رِجَالاً وَنِسَاءً،وَأَطْفَالاًوَرُضَّعاً،بَقَراً وَغَنَماً، جِمَالاً وَحَمِيراً.)) 
اريد ردا عاجلا وكما قلت معما بالادلة لو سمحتم​


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2006)

muslem_salafi قال:
			
		

> أيها القارىء الكريم : نشرت هذا المقال في منتدي حوار الاديان فتم حذفه وقيل لي اكتبه في القسم الخاص في شبهات حول النصاري وها انا اكتبه باحثا عن رد شافي ولو سمحتم من الزملاء النصاري لا اريد سوي ردود بها ادلة فانا قد اتيت بالادلة هدانا الله واياكم الي الصراط المستقيم من المعلوم أنالنصارىوعلى الأخص الأرثوذكس منهميؤمنون بأن المسيح هو اللهويؤمنون بأن العهد القديم هو كلام الله . .




اولا, من الطبيعي ان يحذف او ينقل موضوعك من القسم الذي لا ينتمي اليه
ثانيا, المسيحيين المؤمنين بالمسيح يسوع, يؤمنون بالعهد القديم بأنه كلمة الله
ثالثا, عيب عليك, نقلت موضوع بالكامل من نادي الفكر, و الاعيب من ذلك انك نقلت الموضوع بأحمره و ازرقه و لم تضف شيئا من عندك, فكيف سأناقش انسانا لم يقرأ موضوعه قد طرحه؟ و كيف سأستمر معك بالحوار بعد الاجابة؟ اذا كنت تجهل طرحك, فكيف ستستمر معي في الحوار لتصل الى الحقيقة و السراط المستقيم؟
و المخجل في الموضوع, انك لم تقرأ الردود على الموضوع التي نقلته, فالاجابة موجودة في السطور التي تلت هذه التهم
رابعا, لقد نقلت كلام مجرح (ولا الومك, لانك نقلته فقط دون قرأته) فقمت بتحريره لكي استطيع الاجابة, و الا لانتهى الموضوع في سلة مهملات المنتدى




> سؤال عن امر القتل في الكتاب المقدس
> نسب كاتب سفر حزقيال [ 9 : 5 ] للرب قوله :
> (( اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَقْرَبُوا مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ، وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ َقْدِسِي. فَابْتَدَأُوا يُهْلِكُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَالشُّيُوخَ الْمَوْجُودِينَ أَمَامَ الْهَيْكَلِ. 7وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: نَجِّسُوا الْهَيْكَلَ وَامْلَأُوا سَاحَاتِهِ بِالْقَتْلَى، ثُمَّ اخْرُجُوا». فَانْدَفَعُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَشَرَعُوا يَقْتُلُون ))


 

اولا و كعادتك يا مسلم سلفي, نقلت النصوص بدون تكلفة القاء نظرة على سابقها و لاحقها, فلو كنت فعلا تبحث عن السراط المستقيم, لكنت قرأت النص, او بحثت في المنتدى الذي اجبنا في هذا السؤال من قبل
الرد في هذا الرابط
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23498&postcount=11

و محتواه هو




> حزقيال الاصحاح التاسع
> وصرخ الرّبُّ بصوتٍ عظيمِ فسمِعتُهُ يقولُ: «اِقتربوا يا جلاَدي المدينةِ وبيَدِ كُلِّ واحدٍ مِنكُم سلاحٌ للفَتكِ». 2وإذا بستَّةِ رجالٍ مُقبلينَ مِنْ طريقِ البابِ الأعلى المُتَّجهِ نحوَ الشِّمالِ، وبيَدِ كُلِّ واحدٍ مِنهُم سلاحٌ للفَتكِ، وبَينَهُم رجلٌ يلبَسُ كتَّانًا وعلى جنبِهِ دواةُ الكاتبِ. فدخلوا ووقفوا بجانبِ مذبَحِ النُّحاسِ. 3وكانَ مَجدُ إلهِ إِسرائيلَ على الكروبيمِ فصعِدَ مِنهُ إلى عتبةِ الهَيكلِ ونادى الرَّجلُ اللاَبسُ الكتَّانَ الذي على جنبِهِ دواةُ الكاتبِ. 4وقالَ لَه الرّبُّ: «سِرْ في وسَطِ مدينةِ أورُشليمَ وارسُمْ عَلامةً على جباهِ الرِّجالِ الذينَ يَنوحونَ ويَندبونَ بسبَبِ كُلِّ الأرجاسِ التي تُرتكَبُ فيها». 5وكلَّمَ الآخرينَ فسمِعتُهُ يقولُ: «إِذهَبوا في المدينةِ وراءَهُ واَضربوا. لا تُشفِقوا ولا تَعفوا. 6اقتلوا الشُّيوخ والشُّبَّانَ والشَّاباتِ والأطفالَ والنِّساءَ حتى
> الفناءِ، ولكنْ لا تَمسّوا كُلَ مَنْ على جبينِهِ علامةٌ. ابتدئوا مِنْ هَيكلي». فابتدأوا مِنَ الشُّيوخ الذينَ أمامَ هَيكلِ الرّبِّ. 7وقالَ لهُم: «نَجسوا الهَيكلَ واَملأوا الدَّارَ مِنَ القتلى! اَخرجوا!» فخرجوا وقتلوا في المدينةِ. 8وبَينَما هُم يقتلونَ بَقيتُ أنا، فسقَطتُ على وجهي ساجدًا وصرختُ: آهِ، أيُّها السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ! أتُهلِكُ جميعَ الباقينَ مِنْ إِسرائيلَ في صَبِّ غَيظِكَ على أُورُشليمَ؟»
> 
> ...


 
أضافة

أولا سفر حزقيال بمنتهى البساطة موجه لليهود و ليس للشعوب الوثنية و الويلات المذكورة
فيه عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) أظهرها الله لحزقيال النبي لما سوف يسمح الله بحدوثه للشعب اليهودي 
بسبب الرجاسات و عبادة الأوثان التي انتشرت في وسطهم في تلك الفترة بعد أن تأثروا بتلك
العبادات من بعض الأمم المحيطة بهم لذلك نجد العبارة التالية في الآية التي أقتبسها :

و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط أورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون 
و يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها 

أي أن تلك الرجاسات التي كرهها الرب كانت في أورشليم عاصمة اليهود الروحية و مقر الهيكل .
عموما للتوضيح نرجع لسفر حزقيال الأصحاح الثامن و نراجع الآتي :

حزقيال 8 : 1وَكَانَ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ فِي الْخَامِسِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ, وَأَنَا جَالِسٌ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَشَايِخُ يَهُوذَا جَالِسُونَ أَمَامِي, أَنَّ يَدَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ هُنَاكَ. 2فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا شَبَهٌ كَمَنْظَرِ نَارٍ, مِنْ مَنْظَرِ حَقَوَيْهِ إِلَى تَحْتُ نَارٌ, وَمِنْ حَقَوَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ كَمَنْظَرِ لَمَعَانٍ كَشَبَهِ النُّحَاسِ اللاَّمِعِ. 3وَمَدَّ شَبَهَ يَدٍ وَأَخَذَنِي بِنَاصِيَةِ رَأْسِي, وَرَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ بَيْنَ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاءِ, وَأَتَى بِي فِي رُؤَى اللَّهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الْبَابِ الدَّاخِلِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ حَيْثُ مَجْلِسُ تِمْثَالِ الْغَيْرَةِ, الْمُهَيِّجِ الْغَيْرَةِ. 4وَإِذَا مَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُنَاكَ مِثْلُ الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي رَأَيْتُهَا فِي الْبُقْعَةِ. 5ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, ارْفَعْ عَيْنَيْكَ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ». فَرَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ وَإِذَا مِنْ شِمَالِيِّ بَابِ الْمَذْبَحِ تِمْثَالُ الْغَيْرَةِ هَذَا فِي الْمَدْخَلِ. 6وَقَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَلْ رَأَيْتَ مَا هُمْ عَامِلُونَ؟ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَامِلُهَا هُنَا لإِبْعَادِي عَنْ مَقْدِسِي. وَبَعْدُ تَعُودُ تَنْظُرُ رَجَاسَاتٍ أَعْظَمَ». 7ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِي إِلَى بَابِ الدَّارِ فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا ثَقْبٌ فِي الْحَائِطِ. 8ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, انْقُبْ فِي الْحَائِطِ». فَنَقَبْتُ فِي الْحَائِطِ, فَإِذَا بَابٌ. 9وَقَالَ لِي: ادْخُلْ وَانْظُرِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الشِّرِّيرَةَ الَّتِي هُمْ عَامِلُوهَا هُنَا». 10فَدَخَلْتُ وَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا كُلُّ شَكْلِ دَبَّابَاتٍ وَحَيَوَانٍ نَجِسٍ, وَكُلُّ أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, مَرْسُومَةٌ عَلَى الْحَائِطِ عَلَى دَائِرِهِ. 11وَوَاقِفٌ قُدَّامَهَا سَبْعُونَ رَجُلاً مِنْ شُيُوخِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَيَازَنْيَا بْنُ شَافَانَ قَائِمٌ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِجْمَرَتُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَعِطْرُ عَنَانِ الْبَخُورِ صَاعِدٌ. 12ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: أَرَأَيْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَا تَفْعَلُهُ شُيُوخُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الظَّلاَمِ, كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَخَادِعِ تَصَاوِيرِهِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَانَا! الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ . 

فكما نرى يشرح النبي حزقيال كيف أن الله أخذه في رؤيا روحية ووضح له ما يحدث من شيوخ إسرائيل
في أورشليم من رجاسات أغضبت الله عليهم بشدة , ثم أراه الله بعد هذا بالتفصيل ما يحدث
في أورشليم من عبادة للأوثان و خطايا و كيف أنصرف شعب أورشليم عن طريق الله .
بعد هذا أوضح الرب لحزقيال النبي أن هناك البعض من شعب أورشليم ترفض هذا الابتعاد عن طريق
الله .
ثم نجد بعد ذلك في نهاية الإصحاح الثامن الآيات التالية :

حزقيال 8 : 17وَقَالَ لِي: أَرَأَيْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ؟ أَقَلِيلٌ لِبَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَمَلُ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الَّتِي عَمِلُوهَا هُنَا؟ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ مَلأُوا الأَرْضَ ظُلْماً وَيَعُودُونَ لإِغَاظَتِي, وَهَا هُمْ يُقَرِّبُونَ الْغُصْنَ إِلَى أَنْفِهِمْ. 18فَأَنَا أَيْضاً أُعَامِلُ بِـالْغَضَبِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عَيْنِي وَلاَ أَعْفُو. وَإِنْ صَرَخُوا فِي أُذُنَيَّ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ لاَ أَسْمَعُهُمْ . 

و أوضح الله لحزقيال كيف انه سيترك أورشليم تسقط في يد أعداءها الذين سيفتكون بها و برجالها و نساءها و أطفالها
و سيحمي الله فقط الذين لم ينساقوا وراء هذه العبادات الوثنية و ذلك بأن يضع سمة على جباههم و هو ما نراه
بعد ذلك في إصحاح 9 الذي أقتبسه رشيد بدون فهم من الذين نقلوه بجهل من الكتاب المقدس

حزقيال 9 : 1وَصَرَخَ فِي سَمْعِي بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: قَرِّبْ وُكَلاَءَ الْمَدِينَةِ, كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَعُدَّتَهُ الْمُهْلِكَةَ بِيَدِهِ». 2وَإِذَا بِسِتَّةِ رِجَالٍ مُقْبِلِينَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْبَابِ الأَعْلَى الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عُدَّتُهُ السَّاحِقَةُ بِيَدِهِ, وَفِي وَسَطِهِمْ رَجُلٌ لاَبِسٌ الْكَتَّانَ, وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ دَوَاةُ كَـاتِبٍ. فَدَخَلُوا وَوَقَفُوا جَانِبَ مَذْبَحِ النُّحَاسِ. 3وَمَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ صَعِدَ عَنِ الْكَرُوبِ الَّذِي كَـانَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى عَتَبَةِ الْبَيْتِ. فَدَعَا الرَّبُّ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي دَوَاةُ الْكَـاتِبِ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ, 4وَقَالَ لَهُ: اعْبُرْ فِي وَسَطِ الْمَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ, وَسِمْ سِمَةً عَلَى جِبَاهِ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ يَئِنُّونَ وَيَتَنَهَّدُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ فِي وَسَطِهَا». 5وَقَالَ لأُولَئِكَ فِي سَمْعِي: اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا. لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. 6اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَـابْتَدَأُوا بِـالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. 7وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 8وَكَانَ بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَقْتُلُونَ وَأُبْقِيتُ أَنَا, أَنِّي خَرَرْتُ عَلَى وَجْهِي وَصَرَخْتُ: اآهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هَلْ أَنْتَ مُهْلِكٌ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّهَا بِصَبِّ رِجْزِكَ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ؟» 9فَقَالَ لِي: إِنَّ إِثْمَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا عَظِيمٌ جِدّاً جِدّاً, وَقَدِ امْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ دِمَاءً, وَامْتَلأَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ جَنَفاً. لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ, وَالرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَى. 10وَأَنَا أَيْضاً عَيْنِي لاَ تُشْفِقُ وَلاَ أَعْفُو. أَجْلِبُ طَرِيقَهُمْ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ».

فكما نرى من الأصحاح 9 أذا قرأناه بفهم و ليس كما يفعل من ينقلون بدون وعي آيات مبتورة ناقصة نرى أن الذي دونه
النبي حزقيال عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) لما سوف يحدث لبعض شيوخ أورشليم و شعبها الذي فسد و ضل وراء
الأوثان التي هي مكرهة للرب و كيف ان الله سيترك أورشليم تسقط في يد اعداءها بسبب
الرجاسات و القتل التي ارتكبها اليهود و شيوخهم في تلك المدينة و أنه سيحمي فقط الذين رفضوا تلك الأعمال .

و تأكيدا لتلك الرؤيا وجه الرب تحذيره لخمسة و عشرون شيخا من قيادات شعب أسرائيل الذين ضلوا الشعب
و اعملوا القتل في معارضيهم كما نرى ذلك في رؤيا أخرى في أصحاح 11 من نفس السفر .

حزقيال 11 : 1ثُمَّ رَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ وَأَتَى بِي إِلَى بَابِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ الشَّرْقِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشَّرْقِ, وَإِذَا عِنْدَ مَدْخَلِ الْبَابِ خَمْسَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ رَجُلاً, وَرَأَيْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَازَنْيَا بْنَ عَزُورَ, وَفَلَطْيَا بْنَ بَنَايَا رَئِيسَيِ الشَّعْبِ. 2فَقَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الرِّجَالُ الْمُفَكِّرُونَ بِـالإِثْمِ, الْمُشِيرُونَ مَشُورَةً رَدِيئَةً فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ. 3اَلْقَائِلُونَ: مَا هُوَ قَرِيبٌ بِنَاءُ الْبُيُوتِ! هِيَ الْقِدْرُ وَنَحْنُ اللَّحْمُ! 4لأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ تَنَبَّأْ عَلَيْهِمْ. تَنَبَّأْ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ. 5وَحَلَّ عَلَيَّ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ لِي: قُلْ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَكَذَا قُلْتُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَمَا يَخْطُرُ بِبَالِكُمْ قَدْ عَلِمْتُهُ. 6قَدْ كَثَّرْتُمْ قَتْلاَكُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَلأْتُمْ أَزِقَّتَهَا بِـالْقَتْلَى. 7لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: قَتْلاَكُمُ الَّذِينَ طَرَحْتُمُوهُمْ فِي وَسَطِهَا هُمُ اللَّحْمُ وَهِيَ الْقِدْرُ. وَإِيَّاكُمْ أُخْرِجُ مِنْ وَسَطِهَا. 8قَدْ فَزِعْتُمْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ, فَـالسَّيْفُ أَجْلِبُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. 9وَأُخْرِجُكُمْ مِنْ وَسَطِهَا وَأُسَلِّمُكُمْ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْغُرَبَاءِ, وَأُجْرِي فِيكُمْ أَحْكَـاماً. 10بِـالسَّيْفِ تَسْقُطُونَ. فِي تُخُمِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ. 11هَذِهِ لاَ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ قِدْراً وَلاَ أَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ اللَّحْمَ فِي وَسَطِهَا. فِي تُخُمِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ 12فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لَمْ تَسْلُكُوا فِي فَرَائِضِهِ وَلَمْ تَعْمَلُوا بِأَحْكَـامِهِ, بَلْ عَمِلْتُمْ حَسَبَ أَحْكَـامِ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَكُمْ .

و لمزيد من التوضيح أنصح بقراءة باقي السفر لأن به العديد من النبؤات و التحذيرات للشعب المتمرد .
الغريب أن البعض يتهم اليهود بتحريف الكتاب المقدس و أنهم يستغلون نصوصه لمهاجمة أعدائهم كالنص السابق الذي نقله رشيد بدون وعي , رغم أن النص و العقوبة التي فيه موجهة بالأساس الي اليهود و ليس الى باقي الشعوب .


 



> وهل تعلم عزيزي القارىء انالكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد على وجه الأرض الذي يأمر بقتل الأطفال؟
> وجاء في سفر العدد [ 31 : 1 ] :
> ((وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: انْتَقِمْ مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَعْدَهَا تَمُوتُ وَتَنْضَمُّ إِلَى قَوْمِكَ». 3فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: جَهِّزُوا مِنْكُمْ رِجَالاً مُجَنَّدِينَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَالانْتِقَامِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْهُمْ. . . . فَحَارَبُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ؛ 8وَقَتَلُوا مَعَهُمْ مُلُوكَهُمُ الْخَمْسَةَ: أَوِيَ وَرَاقِمَ وَصُورَ وَحُورَ وَرَابِعَ، كَمَا قَتَلُوا بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَعُورَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 9وَأَسَرَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ نِسَاءَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَأَطْفَالَهُمْ، وَغَنِمُوا جَمِيعَ بَهَائِمِهِمْ وَمَوَاشِيهِمْ وَسَائِرَ أَمْلاَكِهِمْ، وَأَحْرَقُوا مُدُنَهُمْ كُلَّهَا بِمَسَاكِنِهَا وَحُصُونِهَا، 11وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالأَسْلاَبِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، . . . . فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارُ وَكُلُّ قَادَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاِسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمُخَيَّمِ، 14فَأَبْدَى مُوسَى سَخَطَهُ عَلَى قَادَةِ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الأُلُوفِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْمِئَاتِ الْقَادِمِينَ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ، 15وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لِمَاذَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ؟ إِنَّهُنَّ بِاتِّبَاعِهِنَّ نَصِيحَةَ بَلْعَامَ أَغْوَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِعِبَادَةِ فَغُورَ، وَكُنَّ سَبَبَ خِيَانَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، فَتَفَشَّى الْوَبَأُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. 17فَالآنَاقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً،18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً.))


 

نفس السؤال و قد تمت الاجابة عليه على الرابط التالي
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23358&postcount=6

والذي محتواه



> لعبتكم الظريفة ديه لعبة طقف النص و الاستشهاد بعدد واحد, مش حتبطلوها, او يمكن مش حيبطلها الي بمليكم او المواقع الي تنسخون و تلصقون منها, دون بحث, او تدقيق او مراجعة
> 
> و لنرى مع بعض الناص كاملا
> 
> ...


 
اضافة

العدد 22 : 1وَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل وَنَزَلُوا فِي عَرَبَاتِ مُوآبَ مِنْ عَبْرِ أُرْدُنِّ أَرِيحَا. 2وَلمَّا رَأَى بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ جَمِيعَ مَا فَعَل إِسْرَائِيلُ بِالأَمُورِيِّينَ 3فَزَِعَ مُوآبُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ جِدّاً لأَنَّهُ كَثِيرٌ وَضَجَِرَ مُوآبُ مِنْ قِبَل بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. 4فَقَال مُوآبُ لِشُيُوخِ مِدْيَانَ: «الآنَ يَلحَسُ الجُمْهُورُ كُل مَا حَوْلنَا كَمَا يَلحَسُ الثَّوْرُ خُضْرَةَ الحَقْلِ». وَكَانَ بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ مَلِكاً لِمُوآبَ فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ. 5فَأَرْسَل رُسُلاً إِلى بَلعَامَ بْنِ بَعُورَ إِلى فَتُورَ التِي عَلى النَّهْرِ فِي أَرْضِ بَنِي شَعْبِهِ لِيَدْعُوَهُ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَشَّى وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ مُقَابَِلِي. 6فَالآنَ تَعَال وَالعَنْ لِي هَذَا الشَّعْبَ لأَنَّهُ أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. لعَلهُ يُمْكِنُنَا أَنْ نَكْسِرَهُ فَأَطْرُدَهُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. لأَنِّي عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الذِي تُبَارِكُهُ مُبَارَكٌ وَالذِي تَلعَنُهُ مَلعُونٌ». 7فَانْطَلقَ شُيُوخُ مُوآبَ وَشُيُوخُ مِدْيَانَ وَحُلوَانُ العِرَافَةِ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَتُوا إِلى بَلعَامَ وَكَلمُوهُ بِكَلامِ بَالاقَ. 8فَقَال لهُمْ: «بِيتُوا هُنَا الليْلةَ فَأَرُدَّ عَليْكُمْ جَوَاباً كَمَا يُكَلِّمُنِي الرَّبُّ». فَمَكَثَ رُؤَسَاءُ مُوآبَ عِنْدَ بَلعَامَ

غضب بالاق ملك موآب من الشعب اليهودي بعد ان أوقع تأديب الرب على الأموريين فقرر أن يكيد المكيدة
للشعب اليهودي كي يتسنى له طرده و أغضاب الرب عليه فأرسل شيوخ مديان و شيوخ موآب و العرافة الى بلعام
الشيخ ليلعن الشعب و كما سنرى في الأصحاحات التالية ظهر الله لبلعام و طلب منه عدم الرجوع مع شيوخ مديان 
و موآب فأرسل بالاق له مرة ثانية فأمره الله بأن يذهب معهم و لكن لا يفعل شئ الا الذي يقوله له الله .
ذهب بلعام مع شيوخ مديان الى بالاق و بدلا من أن يلعن الشعب العبراني كما طلب منه بالاق بارك الشعب
كما أمره الله و قال بلعام لبالاق أنه لا يستطيع أن يتصرف من نفسه و انما وفقا لما امره به الله .
بعد هذا رأي المديانيين ان الوسيلة الوحيدة لأغضاب الله على الشعب العبراني هو أن يجروه الى الزنا و الى
العبادات الوثنية فيحمى غضب الرب عليهم و هو ما حدث فعلا و نراه في الآتي :

العدد 25 : 1وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي شِطِّيمَ وَابْتَدَأَ الشَّعْبُ يَزْنُونَ مَعَ بَنَاتِ مُوآبَ. 2فَدَعَوْنَ الشَّعْبَ إِلى ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ فَأَكَل الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ. 3وَتَعَلقَ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلى إِسْرَائِيل.

و نتيجة لهذه الأفعال و الزنا الذي انتشر أنتشر الوباء في الشعب العبراني و مات منهم العديدين
نتيجة لتلك المكيدة من المديانيين و طلب الله من النبي موسى توقيع عقوبة الأعدام على الرؤساء
الذين عبدوا بعل فغور و نتيجة لذلك توقف الوباء الذي حصد أرواح أربعة و عشرين ألفا .

العدد 25 : 9وَكَانَ الذِينَ مَاتُوا بِالوَبَإِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ أَلفاً .

و لهذا طلب الرب من موسى أن ينتقم من المديانيين لأن عين بعين و سن بسن في القتل
و لأن سافك دم الأنسان بيد الأنسان يسفك دمه كما تقول الشريعة و لأن المديانيين
تسببوا في زناهم و عبادتهم لبعل فغور بضلال الشعب العبراني و أنتشار الوباء فيه مما تسبب في وفاة
الآلاف السابق ذكرها .

لهذا نجد الآتي في الأصحاح 25 

العدد 25 : 1 6ثُمَّ قَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 17«ضَايِقُوا المِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَاضْرِبُوهُمْ 18لأَنَّهُمْ ضَايَقُوكُمْ بِمَكَايِدِهِمِ التِي كَادُوكُمْ بِهَا فِي أَمْرِ فَغُورَ وَأَمْرِ كُزْبِي أُخْتِهِمْ بِنْتِ رَئِيسٍ لِمِدْيَانَ التِي قُتِلتْ يَوْمَ الوَبَإِ بِسَبَبِ فَغُورَ».


لقد وقع الله العقوبة على المديانيين كنتيجة للمكيدة و الضلال التي فعلوها بعبادة بعل فغور و تسببهم
نتيجة لذلك بالوباء .






> وجاء في سفر يشوع [ 6 : 16 ] :
> (( قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّغَنَائِمِالْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ.))


 
طبعا هذا النص يوضح دخول الشعب العبراني لأريحا و تدميرها و شعب اريحا كان من الشعوب
الوثنية التي أغضبت الله بعبادة الوثان و الزنا و الذبائح البشرية فكان حكم الله عليهم تماما
كما حكم من قبل على سدوم و عمورة و كما فعل أيام الطوفان و لكن وقع الله عليهم
العقوبة هذه المرة عن طريق شعبه لكي تعلم هذه الشعوب المتمردة قوة بأس الله .

لقد عاقب الله هذه الشعوب لعبادتهم الوثنية و حرم الأختلاط بهم حتى لا يفتنوا الشعب اليهودي
عن عبادة الله كما حدث مع سليمان النبي عندما زاغ عن عبادة الله بسبب تعدد زوجاته من الأمم .
لم يكن شعب الله بقيادة الانبياء المختارين يساومون اي من الشعوب ( اما في التهود او الموت ) لان هذا كان حكم الله 
النهائي على شعوب تمردت على الله .

لأن الله ليس عنده محاباة فقد وقع عقوبات شديدة على شعب إسرائيل نفسه عندما حاد عن طريقه
و أبتعد عن عبادته فسمح بهزيمته شر هزيمة أمام الفلسطينيين الذين أخذوا تابوت العهد منهم 
و نرى هذا في سفر صمويل الأول كما أنه سمح بسبي الشعب اليهودي مرتان أيام البابليين
و أما الآشوريين و ذلك عندما زاغوا وراء العبادة الوثنية .
الله لم يقل لهم أنكم أعلى من جميع الشعوب إلى مدى الأيام بل جعل ذلك شرط حفظ عهده
فقط و عندما ابتعدوا عنه وقع عنهم عقوبات أشد .

و نرى ذلك في نفس سفر يشوع في الأصحاح رقم 7 و انصح بقرائته .

أيضا أمر الله بحفظ العهد للأمم التي لم تغضب الرب بشدة كما فعلت تلك القبائل السابق ذكرها و نرى هذا
في الآتي : سفر صموئيل الثاني 21 
"وكان جوع في ايام داود ثلاث سنين سنة بعد سنة فطلب داود وجه الرب.فقال الرب هو لاجل شاول ولاجل بيت الدماء لانه قتل الجبعونيين" 

أذا راجعنا هذا النص نكتشف ان هناك عقابا حل على اليهود لانهم لم يلتزموا بعهدا اقاموه مع الجبعونيين ويمكنك قراءة قصتهم في سفر يشوع الاصحاح التاسع ، وسوف نكتشف ان الله عادل سواء مع اليهود او الأمم ، بانه يوقع عقابه على شعبه اذا ما خالف عهدا اقامه مع الجبعونيين .





> وفي سفر إشعيا [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب :
> (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم ))
> وفي المزمور 137 : 9 يقول الرب : (( طوبي لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة ))


 
تمت الاجابة مسبقا ايضا بالرد التالي




> نرجع الى نفس المزحة المتمثلة بأقتصاص النصوص... عجبي تقرأ العدد 16 و لا تقرأ الاول...
> الاصحاح هذا عبارة عن *رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ*
> 
> و لنقرأ الاصحاح مع بعض
> ...


 

اضافة

هذا الأصحاح يتحدث النبى عن الخراب الحرفى الذى سيحدث لبابل بمحاصرتها وسقوطها على أيدى مملكة مادى وفارس والتى سوف تدمر قصورها وسوف يكون خرابها تاماً بحيث لن تقوم مرة ثانية وهذا حدث بالفعل فقد دمرت بابل ولم يعد لها ذكر إلى يومنا هذا وما هى الأن إلا مجموعة من الخرائب يبحث عنها علماء الآثار. 
و ما تزال بابل القديمة خربة حتى الآن و تقع على ما أظن حوالي 50 كم جنوب العاصمة بغداد .
الذين خربوا بابل هم مملكة مادي و فارس و لا علاقة للشعب اليهودي بذلك








> سؤال عن شق بطون الحوامل:
> سفر هوشع [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب :
> (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم، والحوامل تشق ))





تم الرد على هذه الشبهة ايضا و محتوى الرد





> انا بصراحة مللت اني اعلق نفس التعليق مع كل نص بتيجيبوه, قص و طقف...
> الاصحاح الثالث عشر يتكلم عن غضب الله على اسرائيل و عن ابلاغه نبوة بما سيحصل, و جعنا نقرأ النص مع بعض:
> 
> 16تُجَازَى السَّامِرَةُ لأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدَتْ عَلَى إِلَهِهَا. بِـالسَّيْفِ يَسْقُطُونَ. تُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ وَالْحَوَامِلُ تُشَقُّ.
> ...


 
اضافة

الله دائما في العهد الكتاب المقدس يعبر عن العلاقة بينه و بين شعبه بعلاقة الرجل و امرأته و عندما
يضل الشعب وراء الآلهة الوثنية الأخرى كان يقول الكتاب المقدس دائما هذا التعبير
زنى الشعب وراء آلهة غريبة و النص الذي اقتبسه رشيد يشير الى عقاب السامرة التي كانت في مملكة
يهوذا و أبناؤها و أطفالها المشار أليها هنا هم نتائج خطاياهم و عباداتهم و لا يفهم منها المعنى الحرفي
للكلام كما يظن من نقل منهم رشيد .
المعنى المقصود من وراء الآية ليس المعنى الحرفي و أنما المقصود به نهاية العبادة الوثنية التي أنتشرت
في السامرة و أولادها التي هي الخطية فاكتاب يقول :

يعقوب 1 : 15 ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا 

سفر هوشع يتكلم كله بهذه اللغة الرمزية السابق شرحها و نجده في الآتي : 

هوشع 2 : 1 «قُولُوا لإِخْوَتِكُمْ «عَمِّي» وَلأَخَوَاتِكُمْ «رُحَامَةَ». 2حَاكِمُوا أُمَّكُمْ حَاكِمُوا لأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتِ امْرَأَتِي وَأَنَا لَسْتُ رَجُلَهَا لِتَعْزِلَ زِنَاهَا عَنْ وَجْهِهَا وَفِسْقَهَا مِنْ بَيْنِ ثَدْيَيْهَا 3لِئَلاَّ أُجَرِّدَهَا عُرْيَانَةً وَأَوْقِفَهَا كَيَوْمِ وِلاَدَتِهَا وَأَجْعَلَهَا كَقَفْرٍ وَأُصَيِّرَهَا كَأَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ وَأُمِيتَهَا بِـالْعَطَشِ. 4وَلاَ أَرْحَمُ أَوْلاَدَهَا لأَنَّهُمْ أَوْلاَدُ زِنًى. 5«لأَنَّ أُمَّهُمْ قَدْ زَنَتِ. الَّتِي حَبِلَتْ بِهِمْ صَنَعَتْ خِزْياً. لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: أَذْهَبُ وَرَاءَ مُحِبِّيَّ الَّذِينَ يُعْطُونَ خُبْزِي وَمَائِي صُوفِي وَكَتَّانِي زَيْتِي وَأَشْرِبَتِي. 6لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أُسَيِّجُ طَرِيقَكِ بِـالشَّوْكِ وَأَبْنِي حَائِطَهَا حَتَّى لاَ تَجِدَ مَسَالِكَهَا. 7فَتَتْبَعُ مُحِبِّيهَا وَلاَ تُدْرِكُهُمْ وَتُفَتِّشُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُمْ. فَتَقُولُ: أَذْهَبُ وَأَرْجِعُ إِلَى رَجُلِي الأَوَّّلِ لأَنَّهُ حِينَئِذٍ كَانَ خَيْرٌ لِي مِنَ الآن .

الأم هنا مقصود بها الشعب اليهودي الذي خان الرب .

9«هَلاَكُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ أَنَّكَ عَلَيَّ عَلَى عَوْنِكَ. 10فَأَيْنَ هُوَ مَلِكُكَ حَتَّى يُخَلِّصَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِكَ؟ وَقُضَاتُكَ حَيْثُ قُلْتَ: أَعْطِنِي مَلِكاً وَرُؤَسَاءَ؟ 11أَنَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ مَلِكاً بِغَضَبِي وَأَخَذْتُهُ بِسَخَطِي. 12«إِثْمُ أَفْرَايِمَ مَصْرُورٌ. خَطِيَّتُهُ مَكْنُوزَةٌ. 13مَخَاضُ الْوَالِدَةِ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ. هُوَ ابْنٌ غَيْرُ حَكِيمٍ إِذْ لَمْ يَقِفْ فِي الْوَقْتِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَنِينَ .



يتبع​


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2006)

*الاخ مسلم سلفي, انا منتظر مداخلتك في الجزء الاول حتى ننتقل الى الثاني, فينك يا راجل؟*


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

الرب يبارك حياتك روك


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

*شكرا ليك حببي مايكل, و انا بأنتظار الاخ الذي هرب كغيره... فعلا مساكين... الشئ الوحيد الذين يستطيعون فعله او غلق العقل و العيون و من ثم النسخ و الصق و نتيجته الهروب كما نرى...*


----------



## khaled faried (12 أبريل 2006)

> *مرحب بك يا اخ خالد.. عندي عتاب صغير ليك, انك**لم تبحث في المواضيع الاخرى, فانا رديت على كل من هذه الشبهات **والتي هرب من بعدها العضو مسلم سلفي و لم يكمل, فيا حبذا لو تكمل **بدله*


​ 

*أشكر**الأستاذ روك المشرف العام*
*علي هذا**الترحيب*
*حضرتك لك **عتاب بسيط*
*ولكن أنا**غاضب جدا من سب أمهات المؤمنين الطاهرات*
*أقسم لك  **بالله العظيم خالق السماوات والأرض*
*المسلم أهون  **عليه أن يقطع قطعا صغيرة وهو حي علي أن يمس أحد أمهات المؤمنين **بأذي*​ 
*نحن نحب **آباءنا وأمهاتنا*
*ولكن حبنا**لأمهاتنا أمهات المؤمنين أشد*
*وهن الطاهرات العفيفات رضي الله عنهن*​*أما أخي الحبيب وأستاذي مسلم سلفي فهو بالفعل أستاذنا ونتعلم منه كثير جزاه الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيه*
*وأبدا لم يهرب *
*ولكن مثل هذا الذي يحدث من إهانات للرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ولأمهات المؤمنين تجعل الإنسان يفكر ألف مرة قبل الإشتراك *
*أو قد يكون مشغولا بأمر ما *


*نعود إلي **الموضوع علي هذا الرابط*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4299&page=5*
*أولا أنقل **المشارك هنا حسب رغبة الأستاذ روك*​


> *إذا**كان إخواني الكرام سألوا عن قتل الأطفال والرضع*​
> *هنا**أسأل عن كيفية القتل*
> *هل**يجوز*
> *تحطيم الأطفال*
> ...


*الأستاذ**روك*
*بالفعل**قرأت هذه الإجابات من قبل*
*وأفهم منها*
*أن عملية**تحطيم الأطفال*
*وشق بطون **الحوامل*
*والتقطيع**بالنوارج والفؤوس*​ 
*كل ذلك كان**موجها لفئة خاصة في مكان خاص وفي زمن خاص*​ 
*ألا تري**حضرتك أن عملية القتل ( ولن نقول القتال فالقتال أهون من القتل ) كانت كافية للعقاب**حتي للأطفال*​ 
*الذي يلفت**النظر هو عملية تحطيم الأطفال أما أعين آقاربهم*
*تخيل أستاذ روك طفل تحطم رأسه أمام أمه وأبيه*
*بل أمام **شخص عادي*​ 
*والملفت**للنظر أيضا عملية التقطيع بالمناشير والفؤوس والنوارج كانت من نبي كريم مثل داود**عليه السلام*​ 
*حضرتك متخيل**إنسان يقطع أمامك بالمنشار والفأس وأيضا تحت النوارج*​ 

*ثم نأتي**إلي عملية تقطيع غلف الموتى وأيضا حدث هذا من داود عليه السلام*
*أرجو هذا**الإستفسار البسيط أيضا*
*إذا كانت**هذه الأوامر**بالتحطيم للأطفال والتقطيع بالفؤوس**.**و**.... .. **خاصة بفئة خاصة ووقت خاص ومكان خاص*
*هل ما زالت **هذه الأوامر مقدسة وسارية المفعول حتي الآن*
*بمعني إذا**توفرت شروط تطبيق هذه الأوامر هل يمكن لأحد أن يقوم بالتنفيذ*
*والذي ينفذ**يعتبر طائعا لله سبحانه وتعالي*
*والذي لا**ينفذ يعتبر عاصيا*
*أرجو**التوضيح*
*إذا**قرأنا في الجرائد غدا ( لا قدر الله تعالي) أن قائدا لجيش ما قام بتحطيم 1000**طفل أمام أعين أقاربهم*
*ثم قطع**آخرين بالمناشير......*
*ثم ذهبنا **نستنكر هذا الفعل*
*فرد**علينا وقال*
*أنا أنفذ**أوامرا من الرب في الكتاب المقدس*
*فقلنا له**هذا هذا أمر خاص لفئة خاصة*
*فسألنا*
*هل هذه **الأوامر منسوخة أم سارية المفعول*
*ماذا**نقول له*​*شكرا لكم*


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

khaled faried قال:
			
		

> *أشكر**الأستاذ روك المشرف العام*
> *علي هذا**الترحيب*
> *حضرتك لك **عتاب بسيط*
> *ولكن أنا**غاضب جدا من سب أمهات المؤمنين الطاهرات*
> ...




حقك عزيزي, فهذا دينك و من حقك ان تغار عليه كل الغيرة و ان تغضب و ان تدافع
و انا استغل هذه الفرصة, فقد مسحت المشاركة المسيئة و اعتذر لك و لكل عضو مسلم محترم عن الذي صدر مني, لكن هذا لا سبرر وقاحة العضو علامات استفهام بالتهجم على البنات المسيحيات.. المهم المشاركة عدلت و حررت و قدمت لك الاعتذار و لكافة الاعضاء المسلمين البقية

بالنسبة للنصوص و الرد عليها فهي طور الانشاء لكن حبيت اعتذر لك و امحي الاساءة علك تمضي من المنتدى الى فراشك هادئ البال

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## khaled faried (12 أبريل 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


حقك عزيزي, فهذا دينك و من حقك ان تغار عليه كل الغيرة و ان تغضب و ان تدافع

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *و انا استغل هذه الفرصة, فقد مسحت المشاركة المسيئة و اعتذر لك و لكل عضو مسلم محترم عن الذي صدر مني, لكن هذا لا سبرر وقاحة العضو علامات استفهام بالتهجم على البنات المسيحيات.. المهم المشاركة عدلت و حررت و قدمت لك الاعتذار و لكافة الاعضاء المسلمين البقية*
> 
> *بالنسبة للنصوص و الرد عليها فهي طور الانشاء لكن حبيت اعتذر لك و امحي الاساءة علك تمضي من المنتدى الى فراشك هادئ البال*
> 
> ...



*الأستاذ روك*

*أشكر حضرتك كثيرا علي هذا الإعتذار *
*وأنا أيضا أعتذر لحضرتك عن أي إساءة وجهت للبنات المسيحيات *
*والإسلام لا يقبل أبدا التنابذ بالألقاب*

*في القرآن الكريم*
*قال الله تعالي :*
*وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الِاسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ (11) الحجرات*

*وفي الحديث الشريف*
*(حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ وَعَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَعِيلُ وَهُوَ ابْنُ *

*جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ الْعَلَاءِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ *

*عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ أَتَدْرُونَ مَا الْمُفْلِسُ قَالُوا الْمُفْلِسُ فِينَا مَنْ لَا دِرْهَمَ لَهُ *

*وَلَا مَتَاعَ فَقَالَ إِنَّ الْمُفْلِسَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَأْتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِصَلَاةٍ وَصِيَامٍ *

*وَزَكَاةٍ وَيَأْتِي قَدْ شَتَمَ هَذَا وَقَذَفَ هَذَا وَأَكَلَ مَالَ هَذَا وَسَفَكَ دَمَ هَذَا *

*وَضَرَبَ هَذَا فَيُعْطَى هَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ فَإِنْ فَنِيَتْ *

*حَسَنَاتُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُقْضَى مَا عَلَيْهِ أُخِذَ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ فَطُرِحَتْ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ *

*طُرِحَ فِي النَّارِ)*

*أكرر شكري للأستاذ روك*


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2006)

مرحب بيك من جديد اخ خالد و مرحب بكل تساؤلاتك مادامت ضمن سياق الادب و عدم التطاول

لاحظت انك عممت الرد على نص واحد لتشمل به كل النصوص الاخرى و هذا ليس بالعد, فكل نص من النصوص له رد الخاص لا يجوز تعميم الردود الاخرى لنرى النصوص نص بعد الاخر:




			
				khaled faried قال:
			
		

> *إذاكان إخواني الكرام سألوا عن قتل الأطفال والرضع
> 
> 
> هناأسأل عن كيفية القتل
> ...





أولا احب ان أسألك ان كنت قد قرأت الاصحاح من أوله؟
فأن لم تقرأه فهي مشكلة فكيف تتحج علي بدون قرأءة كاملة مستجدة, و ان قرأته فهي مشكلة اكبر, فكيف تقرأ لا تفهم النص و خاصتا انه مكتوب بالعربي

كفاني استفهاما و استدراجا و دعني اوضح مقصدي من ما قلته مسبقا و لنبدأ بقرأة النص بضعة اعداد الى الخلف, اذ انت لم تكمل العدد ال 16 كله و لعله لسبب نعرفه اجمع

لَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ أَفْرَايِمُ بِرَعْدَةٍ تَرَفَّعَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَمَّا أَثِمَ بِبَعْلٍ مَاتَ. 2*وَالآنَ يَزْدَادُونَ خَطِيَّةً وَيَصْنَعُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ تَمَاثِيلَ مَسْبُوكَةً مِنْ فِضَّتِهِمْ أَصْنَاماً* بِحَذَاقَتِهِمْ كُلُّهَا عَمَلُ الصُّنَّاعِ. عَنْهَا *هُمْ يَقُولُونَ: "ذَابِحُو النَّاسِ يُقَبِّلُونَ الْعُجُولَ"*. 3لِذَلِكَ *يَكُونُونَ كَسَحَابِ الصُّبْحِ وَكَالنَّدَى الْمَاضِي بَاكِراً. كَعُصَافَةٍ تُخْطَفُ مِنَ الْبَيْدَرِ وَكَدُخَانٍ مِنَ الْكُوَّّةِ*. 4"وَأَنَا *الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَإِلَهاً سُِوَايَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُ وَلاَ مُخَلِّصَ غَيْرِي*. 5أَنَا عَرَفْتُكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضِ الْعَطَشِ. 6لَمَّا رَعُوا شَبِعُوا. شَبِعُوا وَارْتَفَعَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذَلِكَ نَسُونِي. 7"فَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ. أَرْصُدُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ كَنَمِرٍ. 8أَصْدِمُهُمْ كَدُبَّةٍ مُثْكِلٍ وَأَشُقُّ شَغَافَ قَلْبِهِمْ وَآكُلُهُمْ هُنَاكَ كَلَبْوَةٍ. يُمَزِّقُهُمْ وَحْشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 9"هَلاَكُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ أَنَّكَ عَلَيَّ عَلَى عَوْنِكَ. *10فَأَيْنَ هُوَ مَلِكُكَ حَتَّى يُخَلِّصَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِكَ؟* وَقُضَاتُكَ حَيْثُ قُلْتَ: أَعْطِنِي مَلِكاً وَرُؤَسَاءَ؟ 11أَنَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ مَلِكاً بِغَضَبِي وَأَخَذْتُهُ بِسَخَطِي. 12"إِثْمُ أَفْرَايِمَ مَصْرُورٌ. خَطِيَّتُهُ مَكْنُوزَةٌ. 13مَخَاضُ الْوَالِدَةِ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ. هُوَ ابْنٌ غَيْرُ حَكِيمٍ إِذْ لَمْ يَقِفْ فِي الْوَقْتِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَنِينَ. 14

كل هذه هي مقدمة لما سيحصل جراءة عبادة الاصنام و ترك الشعب للرب, و لنواصل القراءة

*"مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ".* 15وَإِنْ كَانَ مُثْمِراً بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ تَأْتِي رِيحٌ شَرْقِيَّةٌ. رِيحُ الرَّبِّ طَالِعَةً مِنَ الْقَفْرِ فَتَجِفُّ عَيْنُهُ وَيَيْبَسُ يَنْبُوعُهُ. هِيَ تَنْهَبُ كَنْزَ كُلِّ مَتَاعٍ شَهِيٍّ. 


*16تُجَازَى السَّامِرَةُ لأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدَتْ عَلَى إِلَهِهَا. بِـالسَّيْفِ يَسْقُطُونَ. تُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ وَالْحَوَامِلُ تُشَقُّ. *

النص الكريم يتكلم عن نبوءة ستحصل للسامرة بسبب تمردها على الرب, فالرب لم يأمر بتحطيم اطفال السامرة او شق حواملهم, فسيأمر من لعمل هذا؟
لا يا عزيزي, الرب يعطي نبوءة لما سيحصل للسامرة جراء تمردها على الله, فالنص ليس امر بالقتل كما تقدمت حضرتك, بل النص هو نص نبوءة يمكننا فهمه من الفعل المبني للمجهول * تُحَطَّمُ  و   تُشَقُّ  و لم يقل حطموا او شقوا*

و لو دققنا في العدد الخامس عشر الذي يسف الريح الشرقية, وهو تماما ما حدث لاسرائل من الاشوريين الذين هم من جهة الشرق ايضا كما هو متنبأ اذ اتوا عليهم بالسبي و هذه الهجمة حطمت اسرائيل تماما, يمكنك القرأءة اكثر عن السبي و نتائجه

اذن ليس هناك اي امر بالقتل, بل نبوءة من عند الله لما سيحدث جراء التمرد على الرب, فسماح الله فالكوارث و الخرائب و الحروب لا يعني تحريص من الله عليها​*









الأشخاص الذين قاموابتحطيم رؤوس الأطفال وشق بطون الحوامل في ذلك الوقت هل نقول عنهم أنهم صالحين ويفعلون طاعة لله سبحانه وتعالي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
سوء الفهم هذا راجع لعدم فهمك للنص, فلم يأمر الله شعب اسرائيل بالقتل الاطفال و شق الحوامل كما ذكرت, بل هذه نبوءة لما سيحدث




كيفقام داود عليه السلام وهو نبي كريم بتقطيع غلف القتلي




وهل يجوز التمثيل بالجثة ومن نبي كريم مثلداود عليه السلام


حتىقام داود وذهب هو ورجاله وقتل من الفلسطينيين مئتي رجل ، وأتىداودب غلفهم أكملوها للملك لمصاهرة الملك . فأعطاهشاول ميكال ابنتهامرأة ( صموئيل الأول 18 : 27 ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

*لا اعرف لماذا تخلط الامور بين اوامر الله و بين افعال البشر, فهل امر الله داود بقتل المئة من الفلسطينيين؟
اذا اخطأ داود و قتل, فهل هذا هو خطأ الله؟
اذا اخطأ داود ليس معناه ان الله اخطأ او ان الله امره بالخطأ, فداود قتل المئتين بدل المئة تنفيذا لرغبة شاول للمصاهرة وهو ليس امر الهي​*







هليمكن لنبي كريم مثل داود أن يقطع الناس بالمناشير والفئوسوالنوارج
وأخرج الشعب الذي فيها ووضعهم تحت مناشير ونوارج حديدوفؤوس حديدوأمرهم في أتون الآجر ، وهكذا صنع بجميع مدن بني عمون . ثم رجعداودوجميع الشعب إلى أورشليم ( صموئيل الثاني 12 : 31 ).
وأخرج الشعب الذينبهاونشرهم بمناشير ونوارجحديدوفؤوس. وهكذا صنع داود لكل مدن بني عمون . ثم رجع داود وكل الشعب إلىأورشليم ( أخبار الأيام الأول 20 : 3 ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
​​*​​أين مكتوب ان داود قطع الناس بالمناشير و الفئوس و النوارج؟
مش معقول يا اخ خالد انك لا تفهم ما مكتوب!!!!!!!

دعني اضع النص كاملا و بصورة اوضح:

26وهاجمَ يوآبُ مدينةَ ربَّةَ، عاصمةِ بَني عَمُّونَ، واَستولى علَيها. 27وأرسَلَ إلى داوُدَ مَنْ يقولُ: «هاجمتُ رِبَّةَ واَستوليتُ على مياهِ المدينةِ. فاَجمَعِ الآنَ بقِيَّةَ الجيشِ واَهجمْ على المدينةِ *وخذْها أنتَ حتى لا آخذَها أنا، فتُدعَى باَسمي».* 



29فجمَعَ داوُدُ الجيشَ كُلَّهُ وسارَ إلى ربَّةَ، فهاجمَها واَستَولى علَيها، 30وأخذَ التَّاج عَنْ رأسِ الإلهِ مِلكامَ، وكانَ وزنُهُ ثلاثةَ عشَرَ رَطلاً مِنَ الذَّهبِ وفيهِ حجرٌ كريمٌ، فوضَعَهُ على رأسِه. وغنِمَ داوُدُ مِنَ المدينةِ غَنائمَ وافِرةً جدُا. 31وأخرَج سُكَّانَها مِنها وأجبَرَهُم على العمَلِ بالمَناشيرِ والنَوارج وفُؤوسِ الحديدِ، وعلى الاشتغالِ بصِناعةِ اللِّبْنِ. هكذا فعلَ بِجميعِ مُدُنِ بَني عَمُّونَ، ثُمَ رجعَ معَ الجيشِ إلى أورُشليمَ.​*
فأين القتل بالمناشير و فئوس و النوارج يا عزيزي؟
دعني اشرح لك ان كان النص صعب الفهم, بعدما استولى داود على المدينة اخرج سكانها و اجبرهم على العمل بالمناشير و النوارج وفئوس الحديد و حتى الاشتغال بصناعة اللبن, فمعناة وضعهم تحت المناشير و الفئوس و النوارج و امرهم في اتون الاجر, اي انه اجبرهم و استخدمهم للصناعة كما اوضحت لك... 
فهنا عبر عن إذلالهم، فإن وضع الشيء تحت المنشار والنورج يدل على منتهى الانكسار والانسحاق، ويعني أنهم صاروا أذلّاء, وكلمة وضعهم هي بمنزلة نشرهم



فدعوة محبة, ان كنت تقرأ النصوص و لا تفهمها بهذه الطريقة, فعلى الاقل راجع قرائتها مرتين او اكثر





​**



الأستاذروك
بالفعلقرأت هذه الإجابات من قبل
وأفهم منها
أن عمليةتحطيم الأطفال
وشق بطون الحوامل
والتقطيعبالنوارج والفؤوس

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



كل ذلك كانموجها لفئة خاصة في مكان خاص وفي زمن خاص​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​هذا ليس صحيح, راجع بداية ردي هذا لتعرف المعنى من النصوص​*​​​ 

الان دوري في طرح بعض الاستفسارات

*



الذي يلفتالنظر هو عملية تحطيم الأطفال أما أعين آقاربهم
تخيل أستاذ روك طفل تحطم رأسه أمام أمه وأبيه
بل أمام شخص عادي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل قال النص اقتل و حطم و شق؟ ام جاءت بصيغة النبوة لما سيحصل للسامرة؟

*​ 
*



والملفتللنظر أيضا عملية التقطيع بالمناشير والفؤوس والنوارج كانت من نبي كريم مثل داودعليه السلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



حضرتك متخيلإنسان يقطع أمامك بالمنشار والفأس وأيضا تحت النوارج​

أنقر للتوسيع...



​لا اعرف هل هذا هو من الخيال؟ فأين قيل تم تقطيعهم بالمناشير و الفئوس؟​*​​​ 


> *أرجو هذا**الإستفسار البسيط أيضا*
> *إذا كانت**هذه الأوامر**بالتحطيم للأطفال والتقطيع بالفؤوس**.**و**.... .. **خاصة بفئة خاصة ووقت خاص ومكان خاص*
> *هل ما زالت **هذه الأوامر مقدسة وسارية المفعول حتي الآن*
> *بمعني إذا**توفرت شروط تطبيق هذه الأوامر هل يمكن لأحد أن يقوم بالتنفيذ*
> ...





لا اعرف لماذا تعتبر ان شق الحوامل و تحطيم الاطفال هو خاص بفئة معينة, و كأنك تقولني كلام لم اقله, اليس الاجدر ان تنتظري ردي لتعطي الاسئلة بعدها؟ فليس هناك اي علاقة بين النص و بين الفئة المعينة التي حضرتك كررتها اكثر من مرة

*



إذاقرأنا في الجرائد غدا ( لا قدر الله تعالي) أن قائدا لجيش ما قام بتحطيم 1000طفل أمام أعين أقاربهم
ثم قطعآخرين بالمناشير......
ثم ذهبنا نستنكر هذا الفعل
فردعلينا وقال
أنا أنفذأوامرا من الرب في الكتاب المقدس
فقلنا لههذا هذا أمر خاص لفئة خاصة
فسألنا
هل هذه الأوامر منسوخة أم سارية المفعول
ماذانقول له​شكرا لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
للمرة الكذا, هذا ليس امر من قبل الرب, بل هو نبوة عن ما سيحدث

منتظر تعليقك للتكملة
سلام و نعمة*


----------



## khaled faried (14 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ / روك *

*أشكر حضرتك علي الإستجابة والرد*
*وجدت أنه من الأفضل بداية التعليق من هذه النقطة *



> *أين مكتوب ان داود قطع الناس بالمناشير و الفئوس و النوارج؟*
> *مش معقول يا اخ خالد انك لا تفهم ما مكتوب!!!!!!!*​
> *دعني اضع النص كاملا و بصورة اوضح:*​
> *26وهاجمَ يوآبُ مدينةَ ربَّةَ، عاصمةِ بَني عَمُّونَ، واَستولى علَيها. 27وأرسَلَ إلى داوُدَ مَنْ يقولُ: «هاجمتُ رِبَّةَ واَستوليتُ على مياهِ المدينةِ. فاَجمَعِ الآنَ بقِيَّةَ الجيشِ واَهجمْ على المدينةِ وخذْها أنتَ حتى لا آخذَها أنا، فتُدعَى باَسمي». *​
> ...






*



فأين القتل بالمناشير و فئوس و النوارج يا عزيزي؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*تفضل حضرتك هذه النصوص*
*سِفْرُ صَمُوئِيلَ \لثَّانِي*

*اَلأَصْحَاحُ \لثَّانِي عَشَرَ*
*29فَجَمَعَ دَاوُدُ كُلَّ \لشَّعْبِ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى رَبَّةَ وَحَارَبَهَا وَأَخَذَهَا. 30وَأَخَذَ تَاجَ مَلِكِهِمْ عَنْ رَأْسِهِ وَوَزْنُهُ وَزْنَةٌ مِنَ \لذَّهَبِ مَعَ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ، وَكَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِ دَاوُدَ. وَأَخْرَجَ غَنِيمَةَ \لْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرَةً جِدّاً. 31وَأَخْرَجَ \لشَّعْبَ \لَّذِي فِيهَا وَوَضَعَهُمْ تَحْتَ مَنَاشِيرَ وَنَوَارِجِ حَدِيدٍ وَفُؤُوسِ حَدِيدٍ وَأَمَرَّهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ \لآجُرِّ، وَهَكَذَا صَنَعَ بِجَمِيعِ مُدُنِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ وَجَمِيعُ \لشَّعْبِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. *


*سِفْرُ أَخْبَارِ \لأَيَّامِ \لأَوَّلُ*
*اَلأَصْحَاحُ \لْعِشْرُونَ*

*3وَأَخْرَجَ \لشَّعْبَ \لَّذِينَ بِهَا وَنَشَرَهُمْ بِمَنَاشِيرَِ وَنَوَارِجِ حَدِيدٍ وَفُؤُوسٍ. وَهَكَذَا صَنَعَ دَاوُدُ لِكُلِّ مُدُنِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ وَكُلُّ \لشَّعْبِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.*

*وهذا النص من الرابط التالي بدون تشكيل*

*وأخرج الشعب الذين بها ونشرهم بمناشير ونوارج حديد وفؤوس . وهكذا صنع داود لكل مدن بني عمون . ثم رجع داود وكل الشعب إلى أورشليم ( أخبار الأيام الأول 20 : 3 ).*

*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/search.php*

*هنا ما معني نشرهم بالمناشير* 

*ولحضرتكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

khaled faried قال:
			
		

> *الأستاذ / روك *
> 
> *أشكر حضرتك علي الإستجابة والرد*
> *وجدت أنه من الأفضل بداية التعليق من هذه النقطة *


 

مرحب بك من جديد
انا اتعجب فقط من اخذك للنصوص بالمقلوب, فلا اجد مبرارا لبدئك بهذا النص دون الاخرى الا لانه النصوص الاخرى لا خلاف عليها و النص الاخير هذا فيه بعض الشئ للحوار و المناقشة
لكن لا بأس, اتمنى ان نرجع للنصوص الاخرى بعدما نكمل النص هذا

​ 

*



تفضل حضرتك هذه النصوص
سِفْرُ صَمُوئِيلَ \لثَّانِي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



اَلأَصْحَاحُ \لثَّانِي عَشَرَ
29فَجَمَعَ دَاوُدُ كُلَّ \لشَّعْبِ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى رَبَّةَ وَحَارَبَهَا وَأَخَذَهَا. 30وَأَخَذَ تَاجَ مَلِكِهِمْ عَنْ رَأْسِهِ وَوَزْنُهُ وَزْنَةٌ مِنَ \لذَّهَبِ مَعَ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ، وَكَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِ دَاوُدَ. وَأَخْرَجَ غَنِيمَةَ \لْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرَةً جِدّاً. 31وَأَخْرَجَ \لشَّعْبَ \لَّذِي فِيهَا وَوَضَعَهُمْ تَحْتَ مَنَاشِيرَ وَنَوَارِجِ حَدِيدٍ وَفُؤُوسِ حَدِيدٍ وَأَمَرَّهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ \لآجُرِّ، وَهَكَذَا صَنَعَ بِجَمِيعِ مُدُنِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ وَجَمِيعُ \لشَّعْبِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. ​ 

سِفْرُ أَخْبَارِ \لأَيَّامِ \لأَوَّلُ
اَلأَصْحَاحُ \لْعِشْرُونَ​ 
3وَأَخْرَجَ \لشَّعْبَ \لَّذِينَ بِهَا وَنَشَرَهُمْ بِمَنَاشِيرَِ وَنَوَارِجِ حَدِيدٍ وَفُؤُوسٍ. وَهَكَذَا صَنَعَ دَاوُدُ لِكُلِّ مُدُنِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ وَكُلُّ \لشَّعْبِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.​

أنقر للتوسيع...




أخي العزيز, انا ذكرت نفس النص و شرحته فلا اعرف لماذا التكرار!!!

لنضع النصوص من جديد:

صموئيل الثاني 12
31وأخرَج سُكَّانَها مِنها وأجبَرَهُم على العمَلِ بالمَناشيرِ والنَوارج وفُؤوسِ الحديدِ، وعلى الاشتغالِ بصِناعةِ اللِّبْنِ. هكذا فعلَ بِجميعِ مُدُنِ بَني عَمُّونَ، ثُمَ رجعَ معَ الجيشِ إلى أورُشليم

اخبار الايام الاول 20
3وأخرَج سُكَّانَها أيضًا وأمَرَهُم بالعمَلِ بالمَناشيرِ ونوارِج الحديدِ والفُؤوسِ. وهكذا فعَلَ بِجميعِ مُدُنِ بَني عَمُّونَ، ثُمَ رجعَ معَ الجيشِ إلى أورُشليم

هذه بالنسخة التفسيرية التي توضح معنى النص, لكن لنرجع الى المعنى بين وضعهم تحت المناشير و نشرهم بالمناشير في النصين الكريمين اعلاه

جرت العادة أن يكنوا عن الشيء لبيان حال الموصوف، أو مقدار حاله، أو القصد إلى المدح أو الذم، أو اختصار أو استزادة الصياغة أو التعمية والألغاز، أو التعبير عن الصعب بالسهل أو عن القبيح باللفظ الحسن, فهنا عبر عن إذلالهم، فإن وضع الشيء تحت المنشار والنورج يدل على منتهى الانكسار والانسحاق، ويعني أنهم صاروا أذلّاء, وكلمة وضعهم هي بمنزلة نشرهم كما ذكرت في ردي السابق لكنك قد تجاهلته تماما

و الان دعنا نرجع الى النص الاصلي الذي بالعبرية

ففي صموئيل يقول وضعهم تحت المناشير, اي اذلهم و سحقهم و استعبدهم ليشتغلوا في مناشير و الفئوس و النوارج
و ما يقابله في اخبار الايام يقابله و يشابهه في المعنى لكن تختلف الكلف في نشرهم و نرى ان الكلمة العبرية التي جاءة في صموئيل هي:​וישם

بمعنى وضع 

و في اخبار الايام هي:
וישר 
بمعنى نشر

فالرق بين الكلمتين هي حرف ר و ם

وبالرغم من هذا الفرق بين الكلمتين الا ان المعنى واحد في تعبير جعلهم عبيد و اجبارهم على الشغل في النشر و عمل البن و غيرها

و لكن لنترك كل هذه الفحوصات و لنركز على شئ مهم, فلنقل جدلا ان داود كما قتل المئتين قتل هؤلاء و نشرهم

فهل هو أمر الهي؟ هل امر الرب بهذا العمل؟ ام هو عمل داود و ان اعتبرناه صح ام خطأ لا علاقة له بالله

لاحظ اني اسايرك و لا ارضخ لما جئت به, لكني اركز على المعنى الرئيسي للموضوع

ففي النصين لا يوجد فيه اي امر من الرب لقتل هؤلاء او نشرهم

فما دخل الله بعمل داود و خطيته ان اعتبرناها خطية؟

مراعيا الرجوع الى الشرح الذي قدمته لك

سلام و نعمة
​*​​​​


----------



## khaled faried (15 أبريل 2006)

> *أخي العزيز, انا ذكرت نفس النص و شرحته فلا اعرف لماذا التكرار!!!*
> 
> *لنضع النصوص من جديد:*
> 
> ...



*شكرا لحضرتك أستاذ روك*
*لا تعليق لي سوي ذكر هذا التفسير *


*وفي31 وضعهم تحت مناشير ونوارج حديد : غالبا معني هذا أنه استخدمهم في تقطيع الأشجار بالمناشير والدارس بالنوارج أي استخدمهم في عبودية مرة .ولكن في (1 أي 3:20) الآية صريحة أن داود نشرهم بالمناشير وهذه بلا شك قسوة ولكنهم يستحقونها فهم كانوا يقدمون أولادهم ضحايا حية لإلههم ملكوم إذ كانوا يحرقونهم أمامهم أحياء ولكن علي كل حال فهي قسوة مرفوضة من داود الذي يرمز للمسيح ولكن عادة ما تقترن القسوة مع خطية الزنا وكان داود خارجا من خطية الزنا وقتل أوريا ولم يرجع لسابق رحمته بالتوبة بعد ولكن من المؤكد بعد أن عاد لحياة التوبة رجعت له محبته ورحمته ورقة قلبه (تفسير العهد القديم لأنطونيوس فكري)*​ 
*هذا التفسير من عندكم وليس من عندي*
*ولكن تعليقي علي التفسير هو *
*كمسلم أبرئ النبي الكريم داود عليه السلام من الزنا وأرفض تماما هذا الإتهام وهذا بالطبع خارج موضوعنا ولكن هو تعليق يحاسبني عليه الله سبحانه وتعالي يوم القيامة فلا أستطيع السكوت علي إتهام نبي من الأنبياء بالزنا *

*والآن دعنا من الإختلاف حول نشرهم بالمناشير هل هي بمعني نشرهم فعلا أم جعلهم يعملون بالمناشير*

*هنا نص صريح أمامنا بقتل ثلثي الأسري وبقاء الثلث الآخر أحياء*​
*1وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ضَرَبَ دَاوُدُ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ وَذَلَّلَهُمْ، وَأَخَذَ دَاوُدُ «زِمَامَ \لْقَصَبَةِ» مِنْ يَدِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ. 2وَضَرَبَ \لْمُوآبِيِّينَ وَقَاسَهُمْ بِالْحَبْلِ. أَضْجَعَهُمْ عَلَى \لأَرْضِ، فَقَاسَ بِحَبْلَيْنِ لِلْقَتْلِ وَبِحَبْلٍ لِلاِسْتِحْيَاءِ. وَصَارَ \لْمُوآبِيُّونَ عَبِيداً لِدَاوُدَ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدَايَا. اَلأَصْحَاحُ \لثَّامِنُ*


*وفي ترجمة أخري*
*وبَعدَ ذلِكَ تغلَّبَ داوُدُ على الفِلسطيِّينَ وأذَلَّهُم، وأخذَ السُّلطَةَ مِنْ أيديهِم. 2وتغلَّبَ على الموآبيِّينَ ومدَّدَ أسراهُم على الأرضِ وقاسَهُم بالحَبلِ. فقَتلَ منهُم ثُلثَينِ وأبقى على الثُّلثِ، وصارَ الموآبيُّونَ عبيدًا لَه يُؤدُّونَ الجزيَةَ.*​ 
*تفسير العهد القديم لأنطونيوس فكري :*
*ويقول اليهود أن داودا كان عنيفا مع موآب لأنهم قتلوا أبوه وأمه اللذان تركهما عندهم في سلام وداود ضرب موآب وصار موآب يدفع الجزية لإسرائيل حتي زمن موت أخاب حيث صار موآب ضد إسرائيل *
*وعصاه*​*وكانت ضربة داود ضدهم شديدة قاس حبلين للقتل أي أجلسهم علي الأرض وقاس الثلثين منهم بحبل فكانوا للموت وبحبل للاستحياء. أي الثلث أبقي عليهم. وهؤلاء الذين قاسهم داود كانوا هم الأسري*
*فهو قتل الثلثين من الأسري وأبقي الثلث*​

*



و لكن لنترك كل هذه الفحوصات و لنركز على شئ مهم, فلنقل جدلا ان داود كما قتل المئتين قتل هؤلاء و نشرهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *فهل هو أمر الهي؟ هل امر الرب بهذا العمل؟ ام هو عمل داود و ان اعتبرناه صح ام خطأ لا علاقة له بالله*​
> 
> 
> *لاحظ اني اسايرك و لا ارضخ لما جئت به, لكني اركز على المعنى الرئيسي للموضوع*​
> ...


 
*وهل حضرتك تستطيع التوفيق بين هذا الكلام وهذه النصوص الصريحة في الكتاب المقدس التي توضح أن الله سبحانه وتعالي يضع الخطة الحربية لداود عليه السلام*​ 
*18فَالآنَ \فْعَلُوا. لأَنَّ \لرَّبَّ قَالَ لِدَاوُدَ: «إِنِّي بِيَدِ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي أُخَلِّصُ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ يَدِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ وَمِنْ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ أَعْدَائِهِمْ».*
*سِفْرُ صَمُوئِيلَ \لثَّانِي*
*الإصحاح الثالث*​ 

*23فَسَأَلَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ \لرَّبِّ فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَصْعَدْ، بَلْ دُرْ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ وَهَلُمَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مُقَابِلَ أَشْجَارِ \لْبُكَا *​ 
*24وَعِنْدَمَا تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ خَطَوَاتٍ فِي رُؤُوسِ أَشْجَارِ \لْبُكَا حِينَئِذٍ \حْتَرِصْ، لأَنَّهُ إِذْ ذَاكَ يَخْرُجُ *​ 

*\لرَّبُّ أَمَامَكَ لِضَرْبِ مَحَلَّةِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ». 25فَفَعَلَ دَاوُدُ كَذَلِكَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ \لرَّبُّ، وَضَرَبَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ مِنْ جَبْعٍَ إِلَى مَدْخَلِ جَازَرَ.*


*الإصحاح الخامس صموئيل2*

*هنا أستاذ روك*
*داود عليه السلام ليس شخصا عاديا*
*لو كانت القسوة المتمثلة في قتل ثلثي الأسري وتقطيع غلف القتلي و...*​ 
*لو كانت من شخص عادي لقلنا خلافات سياسية وانتقام من أجل الحكم*
*ولو كانت من شخص كافر مثل فرعون الذي ذبح أبناء بني إسرائيل لقلنا ليس بعد الكفر ذنب*
*لكن هذه القسوة الشديدة من نبي كريم يوحي إليه من الله عز وجل *
*والله سبحانه وتعالي يضع له الخطة الحربية ويؤيده *
*هذه القسوة لا نقول إنها عمل بشري فهو ليس ككل البشر *
*الآن هذه النصوص موجودة بالكتاب المقدس*
*أكرر سؤالي *
*إذا قام قائد أحد الجيوش بقتل ثلثي الأسري مثل داود عليه السلام *
*عنده مثلا 60000 أسير*
*وقتل منهم40000 وأبقي 20000 أحياء*
*فقلنا له لماذا فعلت ذلك قال أن أفعل مثل ما فعل داود عليه السلام*
*كيف نرد عليه*​


*أشكرك أستاذ روك علي أستمرار هذاالحوار الهادئ الهادف بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالي*
*وأعتذر للإطالة*​ 
​
​


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2006)

khaled faried قال:
			
		

> *كمسلم أبرئ النبي الكريم داود عليه السلام من الزنا وأرفض تماما هذا الإتهام وهذا بالطبع خارج موضوعنا ولكن هو تعليق يحاسبني عليه الله سبحانه وتعالي يوم القيامة فلا أستطيع السكوت علي إتهام نبي من الأنبياء بالزنا *




أرجوا الالتززام بالموضوع يا اخ خالد فموضوعنا ليس داود و قسوته من زناه ولا ما تؤمن به و لا ما يمليه عليك دينك, بل نحن نأخذ نصوص الكتاب المقدس التي ابت>ات بقولك انها أمر من عند الله بالقتل, فيا حبذا لو نستمر على هذا المنهاج



*



والآن دعنا من الإختلاف حول نشرهم بالمناشير هل هي بمعني نشرهم فعلا أم جعلهم يعملون بالمناشير

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



هنا نص صريح أمامنا بقتل ثلثي الأسري وبقاء الثلث الآخر أحياء​ 
1وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ضَرَبَ دَاوُدُ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ وَذَلَّلَهُمْ، وَأَخَذَ دَاوُدُ «زِمَامَ \لْقَصَبَةِ» مِنْ يَدِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ. 2وَضَرَبَ \لْمُوآبِيِّينَ وَقَاسَهُمْ بِالْحَبْلِ. أَضْجَعَهُمْ عَلَى \لأَرْضِ، فَقَاسَ بِحَبْلَيْنِ لِلْقَتْلِ وَبِحَبْلٍ لِلاِسْتِحْيَاءِ. وَصَارَ \لْمُوآبِيُّونَ عَبِيداً لِدَاوُدَ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدَايَا. اَلأَصْحَاحُ \لثَّامِنُ


وفي ترجمة أخري
وبَعدَ ذلِكَ تغلَّبَ داوُدُ على الفِلسطيِّينَ وأذَلَّهُم، وأخذَ السُّلطَةَ مِنْ أيديهِم. 2وتغلَّبَ على الموآبيِّينَ ومدَّدَ أسراهُم على الأرضِ وقاسَهُم بالحَبلِ. فقَتلَ منهُم ثُلثَينِ وأبقى على الثُّلثِ، وصارَ الموآبيُّونَ عبيدًا لَه يُؤدُّونَ الجزيَةَ.​ 
تفسير العهد القديم لأنطونيوس فكري :
ويقول اليهود أن داودا كان عنيفا مع موآب لأنهم قتلوا أبوه وأمه اللذان تركهما عندهم في سلام وداود ضرب موآب وصار موآب يدفع الجزية لإسرائيل حتي زمن موت أخاب حيث صار موآب ضد إسرائيل 
وعصاه​وكانت ضربة داود ضدهم شديدة قاس حبلين للقتل أي أجلسهم علي الأرض وقاس الثلثين منهم بحبل فكانوا للموت وبحبل للاستحياء. أي الثلث أبقي عليهم. وهؤلاء الذين قاسهم داود كانوا هم الأسري
فهو قتل الثلثين من الأسري وأبقي الثلث​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​​​​



بصراحة لا افهم معنى التخبط هذا! فنحن نتكلم عن بني عمون في الاصحاح الثاني عشر و من ثم تأتي لي بالاصحاح الثامن الذي يتكلم عن الموابيين؟؟؟

ما علاقة وضع بني عمون تحت العبودية و بين قتل ثلثي الموابيين؟

عفوا عزيزي لكن النص في الاصحاح الثامن يتكلم عن غير شعب و غير معركة فليس لها علاقة ببني عمون فلا اعرف لماذا وضعت هذا النص و اعتقدت سهوا انه نفس الشعب المشار اليه في الاصحاح الثاني عشر ام ماذا؟

يعني حتى تثبت لي ان قتل بني عمون بتروح جاب لي نص يتحدث عن الفلسطينيين و الالموابيين؟؟؟





*



وهل حضرتك تستطيع التوفيق بين هذا الكلام وهذه النصوص الصريحة في الكتاب المقدس التي توضح أن الله سبحانه وتعالي يضع الخطة الحربية لداود عليه السلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



18فَالآنَ \فْعَلُوا. لأَنَّ \لرَّبَّ قَالَ لِدَاوُدَ: «إِنِّي بِيَدِ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي أُخَلِّصُ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ يَدِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ وَمِنْ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ أَعْدَائِهِمْ».
سِفْرُ صَمُوئِيلَ \لثَّانِي
الإصحاح الثالث​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​لعلي احتاج هنا لتفسير معنى الكلمات لكي يفهم القارئ معناها؟
الرب يتكم عن خلاص شعب اسرائيل من يد الفلسطينيين و جميع اعدائهم, فأين الامر بالقتل؟
و هل يعني الخلاص القتل بمفهومك؟ بصراحة اذا كان معنى الخلاص هو القتل يمفهومك فتحتاج الى ان تدرك المصطلحات الكتابية في الكتاب المقدس قبل نسج خلاصة بحسب فهمك للمفردات

معنى الخلاص هنا لا يعني فتل الفلسطينيين او اعدائهم!
​​*​ 

*23






فَسَأَلَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ \لرَّبِّ فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَصْعَدْ، بَلْ دُرْ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ وَهَلُمَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مُقَابِلَ أَشْجَارِ \لْبُكَا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



24وَعِنْدَمَا تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ خَطَوَاتٍ فِي رُؤُوسِ أَشْجَارِ \لْبُكَا حِينَئِذٍ \حْتَرِصْ، لأَنَّهُ إِذْ ذَاكَ يَخْرُجُ ​ 

\لرَّبُّ أَمَامَكَ لِضَرْبِ مَحَلَّةِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ». 25فَفَعَلَ دَاوُدُ كَذَلِكَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ \لرَّبُّ، وَضَرَبَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ مِنْ جَبْعٍَ إِلَى مَدْخَلِ جَازَرَ.


الإصحاح الخامس صموئيل2​​

أنقر للتوسيع...




يا حبذا لو نقرأ النص بتوسع اكثر​17ولمَّا سمِعَ الفِلسطيُّونَ أنَّ داوُدَ صارَ مَلِكًا على إسرائيلَ، صعِدوا جميعًا لمُحاربَتِهِ. فعَلِمَ داوُدُ بذلِكَ، فنَزَلَ إلى موقعِ حصينٍ. 18وجاءَ الفِلسطيُّونَ واَنتَشَروا في وادي الرَّفائيمِ. 19فسألَ داوُدُ الرّبَّ: «هل أصعَدُ لِمُحاربَتِهِم؟ وهل تُسلِمُهُم إلى يدي؟» فقالَ لَه الرّبُّ: «إصعَدْ، فأسلِمَهُم إلى يَدِكَ». 20وزحَفَ داوُدُ إلى بَعل فراصيمَ وهَزَمهُم هُناكَ وقالَ: «الرّبُّ اَجتاحَ أعدائي كالسَّيلِ». ولذلِكَ سُمِّيَ ذلِكَ الموضِعُ بَعلَ فراصيمَ. 21وترَكَ الفِلسطيُّونَ أصنامَهُم هُناكَ، فأخذَها داوُدُ ورجالُه.
22وعادَ الفِلسطيُّونَ واَنتَشَروا في وادي الرَّفائيمِ. 23فسألَ داوُدُ الرّبَّ، فأجابَه: «لا تَصعَدْ إليهِم مُواجهةً، بلِ اَلتَفَ علَيهِم مِنَ الخلْفِ مِنْ جهةِ أشجارِ البَلسَمِ، 24فإذا سَمِعتَ صوتَ خطواتٍ في رُؤوسِ أشجارِ البَلسَمِ فتقدَّمْ لأنِّي أكونُ خرجتُ أمامَكَ للانتصارِ علَيهِم». 25ففعَلَ داودُ كما أمرَهُ الرّبُّ وهزَمَ الفِلسطيِّينَ مِنْ جبَعِ إلى مدخلِ جازَرَ.
* 

كما ترى يا اخي العزيز, انه ليس امر بالهجوم او قتل الاخرين, بل هي نصرة الرب لداود عندما هجم الفسطينيون عليه لتوليه الملك

فنصرة الرب و حمايته لداود و شعبه لا يعد ضمن سياق القتل والموضوع ليس له علاقة لا ب بني عمون و لا حتى بالموابيين

الموضوع له علاقة بهجوم الفلسطينيين على داود

اتعجب لماذا هذا القطف في النصوص و ربط الاحداث غير المتسلسلة ببعض فما علاقة هجوم الفلسطينيين على داود بهجومه هو على بني عمون؟ و ما علاقة هجومه على بني عمون بما فعله بالموابيين؟



*



هنا أستاذ روك 
داود عليه السلام ليس شخصا عاديا
لو كانت القسوة المتمثلة في قتل ثلثي الأسري وتقطيع غلف القتلي و...​ 
لو كانت من شخص عادي لقلنا خلافات سياسية وانتقام من أجل الحكم
ولو كانت من شخص كافر مثل فرعون الذي ذبح أبناء بني إسرائيل لقلنا ليس بعد الكفر ذنب
لكن هذه القسوة الشديدة من نبي كريم يوحي إليه من الله عز وجل 
والله سبحانه وتعالي يضع له الخطة الحربية ويؤيده ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
كلامك فيه نوع من المغالطة, فما فعله داود بالموابيين و بني عمون هو ليس وحي من عند الله ولا امر منه

و ايضا الله لم يضع الخطة له لمعاقبة بني عمون بالعبودية ولا لقتل ثلثي الموابيين فلا اعرف كيف تصف نصرته لداود بسبب هجوم الفلسطينيين عليه بعد توليه الملك بأنه يضع الخطط له ليقتل و يعاقب بني عمون و الموابيين




*



هذه القسوة لا نقول إنها عمل بشري فهو ليس ككل البشر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بكونه ليس ككل البشر؟ نحن نؤمن ان الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله سواء كان داود ام موسى ام غيره!




**



الآن هذه النصوص موجودة بالكتاب المقدس
أكرر سؤالي 
إذا قام قائد أحد الجيوش بقتل ثلثي الأسري مثل داود عليه السلام 
عنده مثلا 60000 أسير
وقتل منهم40000 وأبقي 20000 أحياء
فقلنا له لماذا فعلت ذلك قال أن أفعل مثل ما فعل داود عليه السلام
كيف نرد عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
و انا شو دخلي بقائد الجيش الذي اتخذ من قسوة داود قدوة له؟ انا لي علاقة بنصوص الكتاب المقدس و شريعة الله, فلو قال الله لداود اقتل ثلثي شعبهم حينها يكون للحديث محرى اخر, لكن داود قتل بملئ ارادته و قسوته

فليفعل اي قائد ما يريد و لا اي سبب كان فهو مغلوط لانه ليس من عند الله, فنحن نأخذالشريعة من اوامر الله لا افعال الانبياء و الرسل!

*​​


*



أشكرك أستاذ روك علي أستمرار هذاالحوار الهادئ الهادف بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالي
وأعتذر للإطالة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مرحبي بك عزيزي و شكرا على طريقتك المحترمة في الحوار

سلام و نعمة*​ ​​


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: استفسارات عن بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس*

قراءت الموضوع واقول انا احترم جدا جميع الاديان لكم دينكم ولي ديني كلنا بشر خلقنا الله ولا احد افضل من احد واحب جميع الديانات وانشاء الله الكل يعيشون بسلام


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: استفسارات عن بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس*

BBE)  And he took the people out of the town and put them to work with wood-cutting instruments, and iron grain-crushers, and axes. 

3 And he brought out the people who were in it, and put them to work with saws, with iron picks, and with axes. So David did to all the cities of the people of Ammon. Then David and all the people returned to Jerusalem. nkjv

1Ch 20:3  And he brought out the people who were in it and set them to labor with saws and iron picks and axes. And thus David did to all the cities of the Ammonites. Then David and all the people returned to Jerusalem. "ESV"

3 وفرض على أهلها وعلى بقية مدن العمونيين العمل بالمناشير ومعاول الحديد والفؤوس. ثم رجع داود وسائر جيشه إلى أورشليم. 

3 وأخرج سكانها أيضا وأمرهم بالعمل بالمناشير ونوارج الحديد والفؤوس. وهكذا فعل بجميع مدن بني عمون، ثم رجع مع الجيش إلى أورشليم ترجمه gna

3 وأخرج الشعب الذي فيها وجعله على المناشير على نوارج الحديد وفؤوس الحديد، وهكذا صنع داود بجميع مدن بني عمون. ورجع داود وكل الشعب إلى أورشليم.  ترجمه jab

ومعنى كلمهcutهنا :::BDB Definition:שׂוּר śûr
1) to be or act as prince, rule, contend, have power, prevail over
ان تكافح ، وتكون لهم سلطة ، غلبة
1a) (Qal) to rule over, govern
الى الحكم ، وتحكم
brown driver brigs hebrws definations


1Ch 20:3  
cut them with saws, etc. — The Hebrew word, “cut them,” is, with the difference of the final letter, the same as that rendered “put them,” in the parallel passage of Samuel [2Sa_12:31]; and many consider that putting them to saws, axes, and so forth, .means nothing more than that David condemned the inhabitants of Rabbah to hard and penal servitude[/ SIZE] 
لا تعني شيئا أكثر من ذلك ادانت ديفيد سكان عمان الى الاشغال الشاقه والصعبة

jemison fauest and brown commentry


----------



## epsalmos (17 أغسطس 2009)

*Re: استفسارات عن بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا استاذنا ماى روك


----------

